# 'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' - the second in the bestselling saga



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

It gives me great pleasure to announce that The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity (Book 2 in the acclaimed series for children of all ages ...) is now available in the US and UK Kindle store.

Here's the blurb:

'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' is the second in the bestselling Time Hunters saga.

Becky and Joe Mellor return to Bowen Hall for the half term holidays to find things are as unusual as ever. Of course, that's to be expected when you're sharing a stately home with a dinosaur, a winged horse, two sabre-tooth tigers, Will Scarlet and Bowen Hall's latest resident - a dodo named Deirdre. Things, however, get more intriguing when American time traveller, Bruce Westbrook, arrives with two gold doubloons that seem to possess strange, supernatural powers.

So begins a thrilling adventure that leads Becky, Joe, Uncle Percy and Will to 1920s Chicago, Victorian Edinburgh and the 18th Century Caribbean - battling gangsters, pirates, sea-monsters and zombie sharks on a quest for the legendary Pandora's Box ...

The clock is still ticking ...

Many thanks for reading this,
Carl
x


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Gave you a "like."  What fun!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw, cheers, Steverino  .x


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Carl, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks very interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers, Anne and Aceliss


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm delighted to say that the TH books have sold over a thousand copies this month  x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And a 2012 bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to Starbright for my 13th straight 5 star review in the UK


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

TH2 has now achieved twenty eight straight Five star reviews on both sides of the Atlantic. 13 in the UK and 8 in the States. I am overwhelmed.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH2 Bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Another TH2 bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH2 bump.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly TH2 bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I've just returned from a lovely week in Tenby, so I thought I'd start the promotion bandwagon again.

As I like to throw TH readers nuggets about what's to come - well, TH3 is set at Xmas so meet Rodger - the red-nosed ....

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/mammal/artio/irishelk.html


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH Bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

If I may be so bold as to mention that I have provisionally accepted a publishing deal on the first 'Time Hunters' book with a major Brazilian publisher


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH2 bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to LR for the 62nd (out of 69) FIVE star review of 'The Time Hunters'. I am utterly overwhelmed.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Carl
x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly booomp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH2 bump


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Carl--

I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Cheers!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Aw, bless you, Dana. If I can help you just let me know.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly blimp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A TH bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Is FREE for the next 2 days


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to let everyone know I've finished the second draft of TH3 today and it should be available on Kindle in the next few weeks, which will be over a month earlier than I had planned 

As is tradition now with a TH release, if anyone wants their name (or the name of anyone they care about/child/accountant etc) put in the acknowledgements then now is the time to let me know...

Cheers,
Carl
x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks to Andy Taylor for his five star review of TH2


----------

